# .22 bullets



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey guys I'm from PA and we've been seeing plenty of coyotes around. I call for foxes all the time and i use a sierra 45 grain semi piont out of my .222. I was wondering what would be a good bullet for coyotes? 50 - 250 yards and 2800 - 3300 Fps. I am a handloader so any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Try a 45-50gr. .224 diameter bullet.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*nitelite18,

Shoot one with your Sierra 45 grain bullet in your 222 Remington, then ask it the same question. Mr or Mrs Coyote was that a good enough bullet to kll you? You should do fine with the laod you have.

Have fun!*


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sierra, Hornady, Nosler.......... they all make good bullets in the 45-55 grain range. Hornady 55 grain V-Max is pretty popular and I've never heard anyone complain about the performance of Nosler. You are the only one that can answer your own question by first loading up test loads and see which one's your gun prefers.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks guys I'll stick with that. I'll also try the vmaxes I haven't shot them yet good hunting


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I load 45 grain Hornady sp sx bullets for my 222 and it has been a very impressive load for crows so far. Have not shot a coyote with them yet. Entry hole is bullet dia. by the time it exits, the bird is almost in 2 pieces!!


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't know much about the .222 but I shoot a 40 grain vmax out of my .22-250. Have had no exits on coyotes blew up fox and made my wife laugh at shattering crows! For one a .22-250 is a little much for fox but this bullet has performed flawlessly at 4125fps. I now hunt fox with my .17 rem or a shotgun!


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

if you want to minimize pelt damage, try the 40 gr V-max. I haven't shot through a fox or coyote with my .222 or .223.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks laser man! one question though. will that 40 grainer hold up at 250 yards maybe 300?


----------

